# Skinny pigs



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone own these?
Just curious as to what they are like as pets? :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoexxx on here breeds them : victory:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Amanda.... 

Marry me and I'll buy you a army of them


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I would imagine they would be like any other guinea pig as pets  Just must be indoors.


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

Skinny pigs really aren't for me - I think it is wrong for people to be breeding them personally. Anyway, as someone on here breeds them I will say no more :whistling2:


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Is that a hairless guinea pig????


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup!


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Yup!


I googled them - factor 50 for the summer & designer knit wear for the winter?? - IMO thats not what guinea pigs are about.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

There are a lot of hairless animals about nowadays... You could say the same thing about any one of them, as well. Personally, I love nekkid critters. I keep and breed hairless mice and have a few nekkid rats as pets.


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

gtm said:


> I googled them - factor 50 for the summer & designer knit wear for the winter?? - IMO thats not what guinea pigs are about.


They have weaker immune systems as well.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

You have to keep them in-doors because of their lack of furr.

They are just like normal guinea pigs, except the are prone to skin conditions and have weaker imune systems.

They were originaly bred for lab's but some were sold on to the pet market.

I personaly, don't care for them but take in the above acounts before buying one


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

gtm said:


> I googled them - factor 50 for the summer & designer knit wear for the winter?? - IMO thats not what guinea pigs are about.


Another person who's read CR*P on the internet, rather than asking a breeder/owner about them :bash:


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

Trinacham said:


> They have weaker immune systems as well.


Annnnnd another one !


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> You have to keep them in-doors because of their lack of furr.
> 
> They are just like normal guinea pigs, except the are prone to skin conditions and have weaker imune systems.


The only skin conditions they may suffer form are the same as haired guinea pigs. 

They can get dry skin - but so can any other guinea pig, you would just notice it more on them because of the lack of hair !

If you read what you find on the internet, you will read that they need moisturiser, clothes, heat mats etc - all a load of rubbish !!

Besides needing to live indoors, they are still like any other Guinea Pig care wise.

They make lovely, friendly Pets.

you can see mine at www.preciousskinnies.piczo.com


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

Well ok then, I believe you.

I don't really agree with breeding any sort though personally :neutral:, but I don't look down upon those who do it.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Zoexxx said:


> you can see mine at www.preciousskinnies.piczo.com


wow they are beautiful :flrt: thanks for the info also


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

You're welcome :2thumb:

We had a litter born this morning, will get some pictures for you soon.


----------



## Isobel (Sep 1, 2008)

Zoexxx said:


> You're welcome :2thumb:
> 
> We had a litter born this morning, will get some pictures for you soon.


What Zoe says is completely true, they are no different to normal guinea pigs, they just have no hair.

Oh and Ive seen the babies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Isobel said:


> What Zoe says is completely true, they are no different to normal guinea pigs, they just have no hair.
> 
> Oh and Ive seen the babies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Okay the above post was done by me....was signed in on daughters name.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Zoexxx said:


> The only skin conditions they may suffer form are the same as haired guinea pigs.
> 
> They can get dry skin - but so can any other guinea pig, you would just notice it more on them because of the lack of hair !
> 
> ...


Suprisingly cute - IMO they look nicer than the hairy ones!!! Can you still be allergic to these though? Or is it the oils and things produced by the skin that people are allergic to?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

When its sunny, are they allowed outside to run on the grass?


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Suprisingly cute - IMO they look nicer than the hairy ones!!! Can you still be allergic to these though? Or is it the oils and things produced by the skin that people are allergic to?


Alot of people who have allergies to fur keep skinny pigs as they are hairless. So they do make good pets for people with allergies.


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mujician said:


> When its sunny, are they allowed outside to run on the grass?


They can go outside inwarmer weather but you do have to shade their pens so they are protected from the sun.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Would that be the same for sphinx cats? My girlfriend is alergic to furry things and i love pussy cats - an indoor one would be great coz i could fuss it all the time! Please tell me we can have a pussy cat!!!


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Would that be the same for sphinx cats? My girlfriend is alergic to furry things and i love pussy cats - an indoor one would be great coz i could fuss it all the time! Please tell me we can have a pussy cat!!!


I dont know, are they completely hairless? Some hairless animals have a very fine covering still.

Worth researching though.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Vicky12 said:


> I dont know, are they completely hairless? Some hairless animals have a very fine covering still.
> 
> Worth researching though.


 
I think they might, but aren't people alergic to the dust and mites that are attracted to living in the fur - with nearly non-existant fur - this wouldn't be a problem would it? I really like the look of hairless critters, after lookin garound - I used to think they were really ugly, but a lot of them are gorgeous!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Zoexxx said:


> You're welcome :2thumb:
> 
> We had a litter born this morning, will get some pictures for you soon.


that would be awesome


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Vicky12 said:


> They can go outside inwarmer weather but you do have to shade their pens so they are protected from the sun.


Yep - would have done anyway. What do you keep them in indoors? One of those cages with a plastic bottom and cage top? Is it possible to house one of the het hairless piggies outside, or should they betreated in the same way as the hairless ones?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Het hairless piglets would be completely furry... Therefore, they'd be treated just like "normal" pinny gigs. 

As for sphynx cats, I have heard they are find for most allergy sufferers


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Alot of people think they're alergic to guinea pigs/rabbits but it probably the hay!

: victory:


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

i want


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Het hairless piglets would be completely furry... Therefore, they'd be treated just like "normal" pinny gigs.
> 
> As for sphynx cats, I have heard they are find for most allergy sufferers


 
Woo *starts saving £700*


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Zombie pigs!!
I luff them!


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

Skinny pigs are so expensive in the Uk - why? Is it because hardly anyone breeds them? In the US they're not so expensive - and they even have them in petshops - I think that is ridiculous because they could most definitely get into the wrong hands.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Trinacham said:


> Skinny pigs are so expensive in the Uk - why? Is it because hardly anyone breeds them? In the US they're not so expensive - and they even have them in petshops - I think that is ridiculous because they could most definitely get into the *wrong hands*.


 
What do you mean, 'the wrong hands'?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Or do you mean that people won't look after them properly - which is a problem for all animals sold in pet shops


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

I saw these for the first time on here the other day and I have to say I think they are lovely. I have a thing for the hairless, Sphynx, Chinese Crested (bred these guys for years) rats and mice but I just love them (cant love the naked mole rat though, sorry) . I think any animal that is classed as 'rare' in a country or limited availability tends to have a higher price tag attached.


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Yep - would have done anyway. What do you keep them in indoors? One of those cages with a plastic bottom and cage top? Is it possible to house one of the het hairless piggies outside, or should they betreated in the same way as the hairless ones?


Yes they are only kept indoors in the indoor cages that you can buy. You cant keep them outside unless you have a special shed that is completely insulated against the cold.



Amalthea said:


> Het hairless piglets would be completely furry... Therefore, they'd be treated just like "normal" pinny gigs.
> 
> As for sphynx cats, I have heard they are find for most allergy sufferers


Baby skinny pigs are not born with hair, they are hairless from birth. The only ones that are born with hair are skinny pig carriers or normal guinea pigs.



Trinacham said:


> Skinny pigs are so expensive in the Uk - why? Is it because hardly anyone breeds them? In the US they're not so expensive - and they even have them in petshops - I think that is ridiculous because they could most definitely get into the wrong hands.


Yes this can happen. Thats why skinny pig breeders are so very careful when they sell any youngsters. Some people see them just as money making machines.



Mujician said:


> Or do you mean that people won't look after them properly - which is a problem for all animals sold in pet shops


Some people dont look after them properly, hence they can get some problems.


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

Mujician said:


> What do you mean, 'the wrong hands'?


I just mean - people may not know to put oil on their skin and they may leave them out in the sun - heck, some people do that with *haired* pigs! Also, I know you'd think it is common sense not to.. but some people probably wouldn't think to keep them inside.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

the american doller is weak and most animals are cheaper there anyways


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

I love them, saw them in the paper a few months back. I ripped the pic out and he now lives on my mousemat at work...so damned cute.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Trinacham said:


> I just mean - people may not know *to put oil on their skin* and they may leave them out in the sun - heck, some people do that with *haired* pigs! Also, I know you'd think it is common sense not to.. but some people probably wouldn't think to keep them inside.


 
I didn't know that - what kind of oil? Are there any other intricacies to keeping these lil' cuties? I'm planning on getting some maybe next year when we've moved house.


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

erm I am not the best person to ask because I've only ever had hairy pigs but I think they need oil (baby oil I think?) to stop their skin getting dry. Best ask Zoe!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Trinacham said:


> erm I am not the best person to ask because I've only ever had hairy pigs but I think they need oil (baby oil I think?) to stop their skin getting dry. Best ask Zoe!


 
Would that be the same for all hairless animals? Or just piggies?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Vicky12 said:


> Baby skinny pigs are not born with hair, they are hairless from birth. The only ones that are born with hair are skinny pig carriers or normal guinea pigs.


 
"het" means ones that carry the recessive gene... Not baby.


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

Baldwins - the _completely _hairless guinea pig, is born with fur... but it all falls out.


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Would that be the same for all hairless animals? Or just piggies?


I would think so but really that's just a guess.. I've never kept any hairless animal... apart from my chameleon.


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

Trinacham said:


> erm I am not the best person to ask because I've only ever had hairy pigs but I think they need oil (baby oil I think?) to stop their skin getting dry. Best ask Zoe!


 
I don't put anything at all on my Pigs Skin - Obviously unless there is a medical need, or one gets a scratch. I think people who start to do so are building a rod for their own backs - actually sometimes causing skin problems.

If by 'Het' you mean a pig that carries the hairless gene - then we call them 'skinny carriers' or Lakelands - and they just look like a normal Guinea Pig.


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh right so I guess it isn't necessary unless you have a pig like mine, who is prone to dry skin. I have definitely heard of people putting oil on their skinny pigs. :hmm:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my skinny pigs skin is lovely and warm to touch, and he definatly dosnt need moisturising at all............he`s no different to look after than any other piggy i own, appart from he lives in my bedroom in a rody cavy cage.

( the hairy riff-raff have their own shed, lol ) 

i did my homework before i got him, but most of what`s written about them is rubbish! 

he dosnt need a jumper
he dosnt need constant bathing
he dosnt need 3 tons of food a day to keep warm
& he dosnt neeed to be smothered in vaseline every week

he`s just a cute piggy who happens to be bald.


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mujician said:


> I didn't know that - what kind of oil? Are there any other intricacies to keeping these lil' cuties? I'm planning on getting some maybe next year when we've moved house.


Vaseline Intensive Care Lotion is what I used on Bodger my skinny pig. Not that he needed it very often, Im not sure if hes been done lately cos he is currently living with Zoe.


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

Mine have bath in Hibiscrub, and I find it moisturises their skin and keeps it in lovely condition.


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Would that be the same for all hairless animals? Or just piggies?


I kept & bred Chinese Crested both PP & hairless and some hairless do require moisturiser and some don't. It does depend on the animals them selves just like people some produce more oils than others but it does differ some what.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Tan said:


> I kept & bred Chinese Crested both PP & hairless and some hairless do require moisturiser and some don't. It does depend on the animals them selves just like people some produce more oils than others but it does differ some what.


 
Chinese crested what? But yeah, that makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Zoexxx said:


> Mine have bath in Hibiscrub, and I find it moisturises their skin and keeps it in lovely condition.


Oh has Bodger been having that Zoe.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Chinese crested what?


im guessing dogs lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Chinese crested dogs are one of the hairless varieties


----------

